# tragic accident my baby-love is gone im dead inside



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I finally got up the guts to post this through my tears I cant eat, sleep or breath I cant think or even function for that matter. 

We are in a wedding party as bridemaid and groomsmen we had the stag and doe sat night and prior to leaving we had chicken wings we were in a rush to leave as we needed to be there early and accidently left our plate of bones on the coffee table. My dogs do not normally get into anything we arrived home around 2am dogs were fine. Around 3am baby started throwing up and had diarrhea after a couple hourd of on and off it subsided and she drank 2 bowls of water and crawled under the covers with me I must have fell asleep with her beside me I woke up to a loud moan and found her on the floor cold and limp we rushed her to the vet she received iv fluids and xrays but died shortly after we werenr even sure how many she would have eaten the xray showed that her whole intestinal tract had bones which caused an infection that spread to the blood. 


I am so devestated and numb I cant even move so much regret and what ifs im usually so cautious with everything and leaving things out we are so thankful ninja didnt get into the bones and he is still with us I probably wont be on very much as I literally cannot function 


ninja is really starting to notice as hes just moping around with me I took him off leash this mornijg and weve been trying to occupy him 


I just cant even believe this happened im still in so much shock 


thanks to everyone for the kind words and support I am so devestated I literally would have killed anyone that even yelled at my dogs ughi jusy dont even know what to do with myself 

Rest in peace my sweet beautiful angel


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww, How terrible and heartbreaking for you. I don't know what to say other than very, very sorry. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you! I am so sorry!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

This must be so hard for you. Thinking and praying for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry,i can't imagine how you feel at the moment and you had great courage to post this at this awful time."hugs" to you and the family


----------



## Tiki (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. I teared up just reading this. I am so cautious with my baby and would be devastated if this happened to us as well. It's amazing the kind of stuff these pups can get into....sometimes there is only so much you can do to prevent things from happening.

My dad was backing out of the driveway, and ran over his own dog. She was old, deaf, and had adrenal disease, and my parents just kept it their heads that maybe that death was a better one than the one she was heading towards. 

My point is, accidents happen. I know I would feel so guilty if I were in your shoes, but sometimes these things are out of our control. Maybe they happen for a reason?

I am glad you have another furball with you to cheer you up.


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You now have a little chihuahua guardian angel watching out for you though!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgosh, Sherri! I'm so very very sorry! I know how much your pups mean to you! I know that no words can take away your pain. I will be thinking about you, and praying for you. Lots of love, Angel! I'm so, so sorry! xxxxx

RIP sweet little Baby Love. <3


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Keeping you in my thoughts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. How devastating. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I'm so so sorry that happened. I can't even begin to imagine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Sherri. I am devastated to hear this horrible news. What a sad and terrible accident.  Wish I could give you a hug right now. Rest in peace sweet baby girl. You will be missed.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiki said:


> Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. I teared up just reading this. I am so cautious with my baby and would be devastated if this happened to us as well. It's amazing the kind of stuff these pups can get into....sometimes there is only so much you can do to prevent things from happening.
> 
> My dad was backing out of the driveway, and ran over his own dog. She was old, deaf, and had adrenal disease, and my parents just kept it their heads that maybe that death was a better one than the one she was heading towards.
> 
> ...


It's so easily done, especially with chi's as they are so into everything. I shot out of bed in a panic yesterday, I leant over to turn the alarm on my phone off in the morning when I woke up and there was an empty very large chocolate button bag shredded on the floor. I went cold and was out of bed like a bullet. I was fully expecting to find a sick/dead Rolo. (I knew wasn't Buttons as he can't get up the stairs). Luckily my son had eaten them and didn't put the wrapper in the bin but it just goes to show how easy it is. Rolo had shredded the wrapper. If that had had any left in it he would have eaten them. I'm constantly stressing how important it is not to leave these things lying about but you can't be on your guard 24/7. Accidents do happen. I'm so sad for you and your family. Please don't be too hard on yourself, it could happen to any of us xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. I know how horrible it is to lose a beloved dog, sending love xxx


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I am sorry. I am sending you big hugs. You gave her a wonderful life and clearly she loved you dearly! My heart hurts for you right now and there are no words to make the pain feel less.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Devastated for you, RIP sweet little one. X


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh Sherri, I am so sorry! I am here crying with you, I can't imagine how awful this feels.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, Sherri,
I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Babylove. I just cant imagine how hard this must be for you. omg. love and hugs, E


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh dear baby! Such a senseless unfair thing to happen! You could not have known she would get into that, espcially when she never did things like that. 

I wish all of you strength to get through this shock and especially little Ninja.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Sherri, I'm so sorry to hear of Babylove's accident. We all do things without thinking. Try not to beat yourself up over it. RIP sweet Babylove


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know what to say except to let you know we are crying with you over your dear, precious baby.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss .. sending prayers and much love at this difficult time


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sherri, I'm so very sorry for your loss. How tragic. My heart aches for you. You'll be in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

So sad not sure what to say she looked so lovely x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my god I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Having lost my Coco in a tragic way not long ago, it really hurts me to read this as I can just imagine what you're going through... and I know that the pain must feel so unbearable right now.  Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so sorry - there are no words.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so very sorry!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

What an awful accident and remember it is an accident. I hope your broken heart will mend soon. hugs to you.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you as I cannot even imagine the pain you are in right now. ((((hugs)))))


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :'( R.I.P. BabyLove. Praying for you & little Ninja. <3


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh no Sherri! My heart breaks for you & baby-love! So sorry this happened. Please know that it wasn't your fault. Accidents happen. Give yourself a break no matter how hard. Rest in peace sweet little Baby-Love.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Sherri, I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart is absolutely broken for you.


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

My deepest condolences to you. Words just aren't enough for times like these.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

((((((((((Sherri))))))))))


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thinking of you in your time of loss.


----------



## ladycakes (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Ohhh I'm so incredibly sorry to read of your loss. Huge hugs xox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thinking about you Sherri. My heart breaks for you. I know that nothing anyone says will be able to take the pain away that you are feeling, but just remember that Baby-Love loved you very much and was so lucky to live the life she did with you. You have a beautiful angel watching over you now! ***Hugs***


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I can imagine how hard this is becuae our pups mean so much to us. I am so sorry for what happened.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my, I am so so sorry for your loss. Losing a pet is never easy especially so unexpectedly. Praying for you. I wish I could help take your pain away. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

This made me cry, I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

Sooo sorry for your loss....  
<3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Sherri, I sooooo sorry. (((((HUGS))))) Run free Babylove


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Soooooo incredibly sorry!!! I can't even imagine - I don't know how you were even able to post this! I am like you and would not be able to function if I lost one of my Chis. Hugs and thoughts going to you!


----------



## Chi-mom-2B (Nov 7, 2012)

I am so sorry Sherri!
I can not even imagine in how much pain you must be!
Sending big hugs from the heart!!!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I am soo very sorry for your loss, I am still in pain loosing my baby three months...thinking about you! Big hugs!!xx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't even speak. RIP Baby girl.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss your angel is still with you in spirit. This forum is for everyone to help each other and we are all here for you.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I am terribly sorry for your loss. Please do not blame yourself; accidents happen. Baby love lived a happy life with you and that is what you should focus on- the memories. Years ago I made a mistake that cost the life of one of my beloved dogs, so I know how you feel; it took a very long time to forgive myself but you just need to know she is resting peacefully now. She doesn't hold anything against you- she's looking down upon you thanking you for the wonderful life you gave her and she wants you to be strong and celebrate what an amazing girl she was. I don't get online a lot but any time you want to talk don't hesitate to message me, Sherri. Take care. <3


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sad to see this. Made me cry. I'm so sorry for your loss, Sherri. Such a freak accident.  Sending love and hugs. xxxx


----------

